# problema icone con gnome [RISOLTO]

## spillo

spero sia l'ultimo problema e soprattutto spero di risolverlo... da ieri sono praticamente rimasto senza icone!!! mi spiego, awn e i menu hanno le loro solite icone, ma se provo a creare un lanciatore (ad esempio) non posso assegnargli alcuna icona... in /usr/share/pixmaps sono presenti i vari file, posso aprirli come fossero semplici immagini, ma ognuno di loro dovrei visualizzarlo esattamente come l'icona che rappresenta, mentre non è così.... si vede solo il piedone di gnome... spero di essermi spiegato...

alla fin della fiera mi ritrovo senza l'icona di firefox sul desktop (viene aperto il file come testo) e non so che fare...

anche gli archivi ad esempio non funzionano bene... se vi clicco col destro non mi permette di estrarli, non vengono indicati con le loro icone ma col piedone di gnome...ho anche provato a cambiare tema ma non dipende da quello...

le mie USE sono queste

```
USE="unicode mad ffmpeg win32codecs vorbis mp3 gstreamer nls glitz ogg dbus hal avahi -arts -debug X xorg gtk gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde -cups gdm jpeg png gif midi svg -doc"
```

l'unica operazione che ho fatto prima che accadesse tutto ciò è stato unmergere un'applicazione, ovvero oregano...

vorrei poter ritornare alla perfezione di prima senza reinstallare oregano possibilmente....

----------

## spillo

ragazzi dopo aver ricompilato inutilmente mezzo mondo sono arrivato alla conclusione che dovrebbe bastare riemergere gnome-themes e gnome-icons-theme con le adeguate flag USE per risolvere il problema... dato che ho avuto accesso fisico al pc (che non ha il desktop remoto attivo) solo per pochi secondi e io sto lavorando tramite ssh aspetto ad aggiungere il tag risolto, voglio prima verificare che tutto sia tornato alla normalità.

quello che mi chiedo è come possa esser successo ciò... :/

----------

## spillo

scusate il triplo post in una giornata, ma la questione è in continuo aggiornamento e non posso far a meno di ripostare per riattirare l'attenzione al topic...

insomma tutto risolto eccetto una cosa: le immagini png non me le apre almeno che l'estensione non sia scritta in maiuscolo... come mai? come ovviare visto che qualsiasi applicativo salva con i nomi in minuscolo?

----------

## riverdragon

Cosa vuol dire "non te le apre"? Se con il clic destro vai su Proprietà e poi nella scheda Apri con, che vedi?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *spillo wrote:*   

> scusate il triplo post...
> 
> 

 

non c'è molto da scusare... le linee guida lo vietano,se hai altro da aggiungere appendi al post precedente. 

la domanda posta da riverdragon è forse la prima cosa da controllare, in ogni caso nessuno qui ha la sfera di cristallo. più informazioni dai più le risposte possono essere mirate alla soluzione del problema.

----------

## spillo

non ho potuto spiegare prima con perfezione il problema perchè non ho sempre accesso fisico al pc purtroppo... :/

comunque, in poche parole: il doppio click su un'immagine png produce il seguente messaggio di errore:

```
Il nome del file «Firefox_wallpaper.png» indica che si tratta di un file di tipo «Documento png», ma il suo contenuto indica che è del tipo «Immagine PNG». L'apertura di questo file potrebbe rappresentare un rischio per la sicurezza del sistema in uso.

È consigliabile non aprire il file se non lo si è personalmente creato o non è stato ricevuto da una sorgente fidata. Per poter aprire il file normalmente, rinominarlo con la corretta estensione per il tipo «Immagine PNG». Alternativamente usare il menù «Apri con» per scegliere una specifica applicazione per il file.
```

per ovviare al problema posso rinominare il file riscrivendo in maiuscolo (o in minuscolo, a seconda di come è già) l'estensione ogni volta che voglio accedervi, oppure cliccarvi sopra col tasto destro del mouse e scegliere la voce apri con visualizzatore di immagini.

 *Quote:*   

> Se con il clic destro vai su Proprietà e poi nella scheda Apri con, che vedi?

 

ovviamente ho già controllato ed è settato giustamente per essere aperto col visualizzatore di immagini. 

Ho provato anche a ricompilare eog, ma senza risultati...

Io ipotizzo che il problema possa esser di nautilus, ho provato anche a dare un'occhiata al gconf-editor, ma non ho trovato ciò che mi interessa... dico ciò perchè se tento di aprire le stesse immagini attraverso l'applet di AWN che mi permette di esplorare le cartelle non riscontro alcun problema...

qualche idea?

intanto grazie per le risposte  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

questa è la prima cosa che ho trovato cercando con google "indica che si tratta di un file di tipo": http://elihh.wordpress.com/2007/11/10/impossibile-aprire-file-png/

EDIT: in alternativa potresti provare a rinominare .local nella tua home?

----------

## spillo

non vengo certo a postare sul forum senza aver almeno una volta cercato su google  :Wink: 

ho già seguito quel piccolo tutorial, ma per prima cosa non ho trovato la stringa di cui parla l'autore. ho quindi provato a crearla io ma la situazione non cambia...

 :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ed anche rinominare la dir nella home non sortisce alcun effetto?

----------

## spillo

non avevo letto l'edit... così effettivamente ho risolto, però non mi spiego il motivo per cui è nato il problema...

esplorando la vecchia .local noto il file x-extension-png.xlm e credo sia lui a gestire quella finestra d'errore, almeno deduco da delle pagine lette oggi per il web che trattavano un problema simile... come può esser stato creato questo file? potrebbe esser nato come conseguenza di qualche installazione?

intanto grazie mille per l'aiuto, aggiungo risolto al titolo, ma vorrei cercare se possibile un motivo al problema...  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

purtroppo non so dirti il motivo, sarebbe carino vedere il contenuto del file.

----------

## spillo

che stupido, l'avevo anche copiato e poi non l'ho incollato nel post... -.-

comunque il file si trovava, per la precisione, in .local/share/mime/application

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<mime-type xmlns="http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/shared-mime-info" type="application/x-extension-png">

  <!--Created automatically by update-mime-database. DO NOT EDIT!-->

  <comment>Documento png</comment>

</mime-type>
```

se sai ipotizzare qualche motivo bene, altrimenti pazienza  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non saprei, a vederlo così non è che dica molto. comunque... sei sicuro che sia proprio lui a creare il problema? nel senso: se sposti solo quel file tutto funziona? se lo rimetti smette di funzionare?

----------

## spillo

in verità anche se rimetto la cartella mime il tutto sembra funzionare per ora, però il nuovo local non contiene proprio quella cartella quindi immagino sia superflua... 

ripeto, quelle che sto postando sono ipotesi eh!  :Wink: 

----------

